# «Ο καινούργιος προφήτης» (Μάνος Χατζιδάκις, 1977)



## Theseus (Mar 31, 2018)

Νάτοι οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού:

Όταν στον κόσμο αυτό
ξανάβγει ένας προφήτης, 
θα ’ναι γυναίκα, πελαργός
κι ένας μικρός αλήτης.

Θα ’χει μια στέρνα για καρδιά, 
θα περπατά στην αμμουδιά, 
θα κυνηγάει τα πουλιά
και θα σκοτώνει τα παιδιά.

Κι όταν σφυρίζει θα ’ρχονται
απ’ τ’ ουρανού τα βάθη, 
δυο πελαργοί, δυο πέρδικες
σ’ ένα κλειστό καλάθι.

Ξέρω ακριβώς τι εννοούν οι λέξεις αυτές καθαυτές, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη σημασία: γυναίκα, πελαργός, ένας μικρός αλήτης. Μπορεί ένας συμφορουμίτης /μια συμφορουμίτρια να χύσει φως στο θέμα;:)


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2018)

Come on, Theseus, you’re old enough to know the basics of life: babies are delivered by storks in a basket, aren’t they? :twit:


----------



## Theseus (Mar 31, 2018)

Στην Ελλάδα καθώς στην Αγγλία! :) Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι το πουλί της αυτοθυσίας... άρα αστεύεται ο Μάνος; Είναι λιγάκι μακάβριος ο δεύτερος στίχος, ε; και γίνεται ο τρίτος ακόμη πιο δυσνόητο. Και ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για τη γέννηση των δυο πελαργών και των δυο περδίκων; σε ένα κλειστό καλάθι; Σαστίζει ο νους του ανθρώπου...:)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 1, 2018)

Το πουλί της αυτοθυσίας, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, είναι ο πελεκάνος (αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον υπάρχουν τέτοιες παραδόσεις εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2018)

Εγώ πάντως δεν τα πάω καλά με τον σουρεαλισμό στην ποίηση και στις εικαστικές τέχνες. Έρχεται στιγμή που δεν φτάνουν οι γνώσεις μου, η ικανότητά μου να αντιληφθώ τις έμμεσες αναφορές (allusions), η φαντασία μου — και θέλω να φωνάξω «Βάλε, άνθρωπέ μου, και μια υποσημείωση!».


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2018)

Εγώ από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι σε πολλά δεν υπάρχει υποσημείωση, γιατί απλά μπαίνουν για τη ρίμα και για να προβληματίσουν τον ακροατή/ αναγνώστη.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2018)

Καλό Πάσχα. Χριστός Ανέστη!

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Χάρη στα σχόλιά σας, μπορώ να ισχυριστώ. Απλώς εξαφανίστηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα που έχω με τους στίχους αυτούς.:)
Στην πραγματικότητα, πριν από λίγο καιρό τη θυμάμαι σε ένα νήμα μου τη ΣΒΕ να λέει ότι σε σύγκριση με τους στίχους του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη πως είναι πολύ δυσνόητοι και περίπλοκοι οι στίχοι του Χατζιδάκη.


----------

